# Current Project



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Whirligig Wars Entry Peek*










Here's a peek at my entry for the 2014 Whirligig Wars. I've got a ways to go, but I think it's really coming together well.

*EDIT *The finished project can be seen here.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Whirligig Wars Entry Peek*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave, good luck.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Notebook(s) Holder(s)*










This is basically what my current project will look like. Here is is held together by gravity and friction. As I write this, one of the pair is in the final glue-up. It's basically coming out as I imagined it. No real mistakes, but a few second trimmings and re-set ups of my TS.

In case it's not clear, this is a sort of wall mounted holder for a notebook for my daughter. It actually can hold 2 spiral bound notebooks and I'm making a pair of them per her request. What can I say, she's a writer.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Notebook(s) Holder(s)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a writer, and you're a good dad for making these at her request. Nice work.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Notebook(s) Holder(s)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it will fill the bill, Dave.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*1st Real Picture Frame*










Another house project. We've wanted to frame a large piece of my daughter's artwork. The cost of frames is a bit higher than me making one out of an old drawer front found on the curb. I'll be doing the matting as well-a new skill to be acquired!


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Dave10 said:


> *1st Real Picture Frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price is what drove me into making my own as well. Picture frames can be a bit of a challange. You just have to make sure the opposing sides are exactly the same length so a stop block is a must. The matting is what will make the picture/artwork pop. I enjoy doing those. Update with more pics as you go.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *1st Real Picture Frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried something like this once, getting the four corner miters to mate seamlessly is a chore. Good luck.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *1st Real Picture Frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oldtool*, The miter angles fit great. The mating seamlessly took some fudging around before the glue set. Some sanding will fix things up great.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *1st Real Picture Frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had an Aha moment while sanding. I could have just mitered the corners, made the rabbet and then glued the frame together. Then run the outer edge through the router so the Ogee would be all matched up and the same. Lesson learned.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *1st Real Picture Frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" Then run the outer edge through the router so the Ogee would be all matched up and the same."
Thanks for the tip, Dave! Could you have made the rabbet first, thereby just having one long piece?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *1st Real Picture Frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CFrye*, I cut the miters before routing the edges to make sure they lined up, so it was necessary to route the edges of each piece of the frame separately. I'll go into detail when I post the project.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *1st Real Picture Frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Dave my question may have made more sense if I'd quoted the right part I was referring to! Could you have made the rabbet before the miters?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *1st Real Picture Frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CFrye*, Yest I could have. For that matter the rabbets probably would have been less of a headache. Using the router, I kept getting chip out. The table saw might have done a better job. Thing is, My cut offs from making the miters are still big enough to do something with-maybe. ;-)


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Conference Room Table*










I may add a few photos to this as I go along because it's going to be long. The photo above shows the edging being glued to two sides of the plywood after my initial cut to size.

I'm building a nice table for the library/meeting room in our church. The library was painted and enhanced by a few dark cherry bookshelves a few years ago, so I thought I'd replace the two old folding table with something a bit nicer. After This I get to work out a chair design that is nice, simple to make, and semi comfortable.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Conference Room Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I understand what's going on there, clamping boards to the plywood edge, but why the gap at the corner?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Conference Room Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oldtool*, The corners are getting clipped off. Then I'll put edging on them. I'm doing a stylistic sort of thing, not doing miters on those corners.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Conference Room Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sized table, Dave. I like what I think I understand about the corners.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Conference Room Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Maybe this shot will help clear up what I'm planning for the table corners. Remember that this is still in the raw and you're only seeing the underside right now. -Dave


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Conference Room Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Table Taking Shape*










It's starting to look like a table, even if it is upside down. While sanding the bottom edges today I learned some lessons of what NOT to do when I sand the top. I've attached the skirt to the top using homemade cleats(?) with over-sized holes for the screws. I should be starting the base tomorrow.

(I might mention that the picnic table on which this project sits was also one of my creations. It works, but it's a little bit too rustic to be called woodworking, more like DIY.)


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Taking Shape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. Is it possible to give us a close up of the cleats? I'm trying to figure out if they were glued to either the top or the skirt. How did you attach the larger boards in the middle? Lucky folks at church.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Taking Shape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I knew I should have pulled this one off the camera at the same time. ;-) The cleats are glued to the inside of the skirt, just a tiny bit up from the bottom. They are screwed to the underside of the top through very over-sized holes. There are two on each end and four on each side. Our church has hot water baseboard heat and a window air conditioner in the meeting room, but it (the air) only runs when people are in there. I'm figuring on movement of the wood.

The larger boards are 2×4 cleats to which the base will be attached. They are glued and screwed. hoping for the best, but I didn't want the thing to wobble.)


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Taking Shape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I gave no thoughts to using a fender washer to keep the connection yet allow massive movement until I saw your solution.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Taking Shape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nomercadies*, It's amazing what we come up with when the local hardware store doesn't sell Z clips.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Taking Shape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good Dave, even up side down. I use these type cleats too, a little different in that I make them "L" shaped and put slots in the apron where part of the cleat is inserted. These should serve your table well.
The clipped corners look good too, nice touch to the table appearance.
I'll be looking to see what style legs you've chosen in the next installment.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Taking Shape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, I was under the impression that wood movement wasn't an issue with ply. Or are you concerned about the apron moving?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Taking Shape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CFrye*, I guess I'm just concerned generally. Somewhere while I was researching how to attach the top I thought I read that plywood does move. Better safe® than sorry(?)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Taking Shape*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understood. And for goodness sake don't take any nugget of a rumor of a thought of something I may have ill remembered I read as gospel when it comes to wood lore/fact!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Legs!*










Today I started working on the legs for the table. The picture above will give you an idea of what they will look like. The photos below are two views of the glue up. They are not glued to the table, but will eventually be bolted to the cleats. In these photos I'm using the cleats and the 2×4s sticking out the ends as spacers. I put a bit of duct tape on them to allow a little play. We're getting there.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Legs!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave. Nice and sturdy set of legs.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Legs!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oldtool*, I definitely don't want it to wobble. Also, since the legs are not on the very ends of the table, I wanted them heavy enough to prevent the table from tilting from elbows on the table. I still wouldn't stand on it like I've been doing to change the light bulbs in that room. ;-) (The current tables are sturdy folding tables, but they are ugly.)


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Legs!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, I didn't see that style of table leg coming. I like it, but never imagined it. Nice, very nice. You must have very interesting things going on between the ears. Maybe it is best people aren't able to read minds. It would take all the surprise out of life.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Legs!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nomercadies*, I'm no genius, but if I have enough time to think about something and look around I usually do all right. These legs are a variation on a desk that Steve Ramsey (WWMM) has in his office. He never did a video about it but he showed us once in a video. I asked him how they were attached and went from there. I would have gotten a little further yesterday, but in the afternoon our well pump developed a problem. The plumber will fix it today.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Still Upside Down*










Not a thrilling photo today, but I had to get my feet back under me after the weekend. On Friday afternoon our well developed a problem. I had to call a plumber for this one. As plumber calls go, this one wasn't that bad, though prepping for his arrival caused me to clean out a storage area of my shop and put that stuff in my shop proper.

So today I worked on the legs. The only thing I need to do to the base at this point is saw some edging to hide the plywood edges and glue it on. The brace that you see going between the legs will be cut in half as it's too wide. It isn't glued on. It bolts onto the legs, so that the base stays up while the table top is put on.

The way my legs are attached to the top is very secure. I'm happy. Tomorrow I should start staining the base. Then I get to tackle the table top!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Time for sanding*



















Yesterday I cut and applied the molding that covers the edges of the plywood. The molding is of a different wood (pine) and I think the contrast between the main parts and the edges when I stain it will look better than everything being just one shade. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

So today I sanded the legs, the side braces and started sanding the top. The top looks great, so I'm pretty ecstatic about the whole project now. I may yet get to start staining the legs tonight.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Time for sanding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good Dave, especially when it's right side up.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Time for sanding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only hope I never hear the words: Can you make a table for me? (I'd do it for my daughter, but never for pay. ) I'm putting way too many hours into this while carrying tools in and out, thinking things through, changing my mind, etc.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Time for sanding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I only hope I never hear the words: Can you make a table for me?"
Oh, Dave. I think the only way to avoid hearing those words is to NOT build the first one! Or build the first one badly! All you can hope for now is to never hear the words "Yes, I can do that." come out of your own mouth!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Staining the Table*

*I saved it. Does that count for anything?*

I've been having a bit of an adventure staining the table. Aside from not handing it to a professional I know what I did wrong, I tried staining the table.

Does good plywood have a project side and a non-project side? I'm using maple plywood. When I made my cuts, I made it so that the plainer side was facing out. Apparently that was my first mistake.

So, After I got everything cut, glued, screwed, sanded etc. I hesitated before staining. I remembered hearing tales of staining problems and did some research here and on YouTube. Nothing I found comforted me. There was even an article on the internet from one of the woodworking gurus admitting he didn't really know what he was talking about in a book he wrote about wood finishing.

So apparently for staining I shouldn't sand higher than 150 grit(?) and I need to use a wood conditioner before staining. The ONLY one available around here is Minwax.

I started on the legs, because they are less visible. The results were unsatisfactory. Actually I think it looked worse that it would if I had just put the stain on bare wood. I tried sanding the first coat and putting on a second. Didn't help at all.

I stained the table top without the conditioner and it was also uneven, so I came up with a cheat that is working. Tinted polyurethane. The furniture in the room that I'm trying to match has a barely visible grain, so my putting coats of tinted poly on it will actually make it better match the other furniture. I was planning on putting about 47 1/2 coats on the table top anyway.

Strangely though, the underside of the table stained more evenly than the top(!?) What's with that?

This project is going to come out fine and I hope to get it over to the church late next week. Then i get to watch the patina of age develop as it gets used for Sunday school lessons, meetings and everything else.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Staining the Table*
> 
> *I saved it. Does that count for anything?*
> 
> ...


I'm no finishing expert, and I've never used hardwood plywood, so my ability to help is limited.
When I finish & need to add color, I always use a dye. I've had very little blotching problems, and I always test the dye on cutoffs from the wood in use. Most of the time I just clear coat with Arm R Seal wiping varnish, because the beauty of natural wood is always a winner.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Staining the Table*
> 
> *I saved it. Does that count for anything?*
> 
> ...


*Oldtool*, I try to stay away from stain too, though the few times I've had to use it, I had good luck. The secretary desk renovation and a few smaller projects come to mind. Like you, I usually just use the natural color of the wood. In this case though I definitely wanted to match the book cases already in the room.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Table Still Going ...*








My statement from the last blog post is still true. The table is saved. I swear the learning curve on this project is straight up. I have had such trouble putting the final finish on the table top, plus the weather, (I'm working outside under a canopy), plus other chores… I still expect to get the table delivered this weekend, although rain is predicted for Saturday!

I kept getting nothing but brush strokes trying to put the final finish on. I sanded, but when I got the brush strokes out, I was back down to the stain in spots. So now I'm doing wipe on poly. It seems to be working OK. Someone send me Joe Lerario!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Still Going ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you can't go wrong with a "wipe on" finish, they're usually so thin that they flow out like water & create a nice smooth surface.

The ones I've had success with, and have stayed with since i tried them, are Arm R Seal and Minwax antique oil finish.

Good luck on the delivery.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Table Still Going ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang in there, Dave!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*










I forgot to bring the actual camera with me today, so I took the above image with my phone. Tomorrow I'll post the actual project. This table is actually going to haunt me for a bit. I thought I had fixed all the blemishes last night-CLUE-the word 'night'. In the light of day, inside a building under 3 huge fluorescent lights. I see the flaws. I should be able to fix these in situ (that's actually Latin, I thought it was French!)


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, one very nice table. I'm sure the church is glad to get such a nice table. I don't see any blemishes, and the window light is highlighting the top pretty well.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lines of tiny little bubbles are what you can't see from my bad photo. I'm very happy with it except for the finish on the top. Somewhere in the near future, probably this winter, I'm making 10 chairs for it. THAT ought to be interesting!


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I would really like to see the rescue you do on the top. I'm thinking your fans here would like to follow you through the process. I know I would.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you plan, but I'll probably document the problem and the solution anyway. My plan is to use 0000 steel wool to erode away the bubbles. Then my plan is to wipe the top down with mineral spirits to remove the polish I was using to try and hide the problem. I was also rubbing down through the polish with the steel wool, but I think I just ruined it more. After the mineral spirits I'll use wipe on poly again.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a man use a razor blade once as a scraper to take off the surface imperfections of a high gloss finish. I wish I had asked more questions at the time. He was a genius, but over time maybe got too close to the chemicals and now with his diminished mental abilities is only good enough to be the township building inspector. Sad how susceptible we humans are to the fluids we love. Open a window … ,,, ,,, but you already knew that.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nomercadies*, Hmm. Wish I had thought of a razor blade.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Table looks good, Dave. Just how 'tiny' are these bubbles? Can they be seen and felt? Do you have a chair plan in mind?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CFrye*, The tiny bubbles are big enough to see when you sit at the table, or if you stand at the table. They're only 'invisible' from 10 feet away.

I have something in mind, but I'm going to build a few models from popsicle sticks to see how they look and such. I know that sounds odd, but I find it more useful, plus the models will be cute. I want the chairs to be able to stack, so I'm leaning towards something like this:


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound odd to me, Dave. the stacking feature will be a nice touch.


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the simplicity of that style of chair. Stacking is just another nifty touch to make their use more flexible. Good plan I think. And, all you need do is to move the chairs out 10 feet and the finish problem goes away…...


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DonB*, I should rope off the room and keep the lights off-"I don't see any problem with the finish." ;-)


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Table has left the workshop (or) Tables and Tribulations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nomercadies*, The idea you gave above of using a razor blade as a small cabinet scraper worked well. I somewhat fixed the finish of the table today. No way it's ever going to be perfect until I get mentored by Joe Lerario (furniture on the mend fame), but it's considerable improved.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Don't tread on me (anymore)*










A while ago I found an appropriately sized piece of wood along the road to replace a stair tread on our basement stairs (safety police need not apply). Before I had time to seriously consider if I should just chuck it, or re-use it my daughter spirited it up into her room. The tread has about 5 coats of paint on it and I was weighing if I wanted to strip it or chuck it.



















So she's asked if I could make a little shelf for her room out of it. Of course I will. I think I'll preserve the broken edge, sand it smooth and feature it as if it was a live edge. Not sure though. The tread is inch thick, but I'm not planning on planing it, but who knows.

Currently I'm stripping the piece before the weather gets cold outside.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Don't tread on me (anymore)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faux live edge. Nice!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*So much for the faux live edge.*










Well, I know I was considering creating a live edge on the old stair tread, but it didn't work out. As I got to know the piece of wood, I came to realize it would just look like a badly curved edge, as if I couldn't cut straight. So I ripped the board to width (5 in.) and sent it through my planer. I was left with a 3 foot long, 7/8 in. thick board with knots in it. So I centered the shelf (15 in) on the knots and used the rest for supports.
The photo shows the pieces unsanded. I put a roman ogee on the underside of the shelf, a small chamfer on the upper edge, and a cove (made by lowering the ogee bit) on the supports.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*George's Cajon*










Yes, another cajon. If I keep this up, I'll eventually be able to make one without fudging anything. Here it is in glue up. The bits of blue tape are my method of indicating which edges I had to put rabbets in. The tape comes off more easily than sanding pencil marks.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *George's Cajon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see the wooden clamps getting a work out, Dave! Need some more?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *George's Cajon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CFrye, At the moment I have enough bar clamps, though I do need to improve the moveable jaw. I do need to make at least 2 more of my hand screws.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *George's Cajon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave. Home made clamps, the best, just like the masters of years ago.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *George's Cajon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oldtool*, The best part is that most of them are made from recycled wood.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Cajon. Installation of the snare*










Since this cajon is all but finished, I thought I'd post something about the snare element that goes into the box. I came up with this myself, but my wife says it's nearly identical to the professionally made cajones she's seen. I guess I just got lucky.

Without the snare, a cajone will sound basically like a base drum-boring. The snare gives it some dynamic and pizazz.










The snare has to be attached to something and adjusted once installed. My cajones have a fixed snare which cannot be turned off once installed. The photos above and below show the arm I built and where it sits in the box. It's approximately in the center, but that's not what determines the location.










I bought a 13 inch snare from eBay because it's easier and more convenient than making my wife pick one up from the music store on her way home after work. I can get one at the same price without having to add drivetime to the project.










Using a wire cutter, I cut the snare strings in half. Despite my best efforts, I never get them exactly in half. This actually creates a nice feature in the drum. The two sides are slightly different pitches, so it adds to the dynamic.










The snares are screwed to the arm so that the strands do not touch it. They are set in about 2 inches from the edge, sort of equally spaced from the edge and each other. Ideally they aim straight up.










I install the arm so that the tips of the snare clear the top of the box by about 1/2 inch. It just looks right to me.










The arm is held in the box and pivots on two screws, one on each side.



















In this closeup from the last photo above, you can see how I keep the snare arm from moving. Once the front is installed. I reach in from the back and turn the arm so the snares just kiss the front. I test it for sound. If there is snare, but no after-rattle, I turn the eye-screw right into the wood on the side of the cajon. It's too short to go through the side and shouldn't ever need to be adjusted.


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Cajon. Installation of the snare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave! You've done a nice job on the pictures and explanation, too.

I used Steve Ramsey's method of an adjustable dowel for the snare, with knobs on the outside to rotate and tighten the dowel. That worked out well for my wife.

I'm looking forward to seeing your completed cajon.

Tim


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Cajon. Installation of the snare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim, My wife didn't see any point in turning the snare off, so we settled for the fixed style. I basically use Steve's construction method, but I keep the screws away from the two top corners. It allows you to do a rim shot sound. Really cool. Cajones are addicting things to have around. Gives you a seat plus something to do while you're sitting.


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Cajon. Installation of the snare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! That's for sure. If/when I build another, I'll try your method of keeping the screws away from the corners. The adjustable Vader brushes she uses do allow for a sharp rim shot. But, your method is more flexible, especially for hand-playing.

Tim


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Cajon. Installation of the snare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am struggling to figure out what a cajun snare box is.I thought it had to do with keeping birds, but I now feel that is not very likely.
Ignorant Scotsman sorry LOL It is lovely work though. Alistair ps please someone put me out of my misery and tell me what it is LOL Alistair


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Cajon. Installation of the snare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCOTSMAN, It's a type of drum, shaped like a box. I believe it's originally from Peru, thus the Spanish name, cajon, which means 'box'. To me it looks like a cat house.


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Cajon. Installation of the snare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To add to what Dave said, a cajon is amazingly versatile for really being just a box. There are some good YouTube videos on how they can be used… at least by folks with musical ability… I have none.

Tim


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Cajon. Installation of the snare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim, Occasionally I have the pleasure of hearing one of mine played. At the behest of my wife, I made it and we gave it to a percussionist who played in the praise band at our church. It sounds like a drum set minus a cymbal. It also amazes me how no two sound alike.


----------



## SirGareth (May 17, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Cajon. Installation of the snare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I made was a gift for my wife, who has played many instruments in praise bands. She plays drums, keyboards and bass guitar. If you look at my project page, I try to describe what happened after I built the cajon. We actually created a small drum kit by adding a bass/kick cajon with a microphone inside. Then she added the cymbal. Like you say, it's versatile enough to sound like a whole drum set, but stacks in a tiny fraction of the space.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Brad Point Drill Case*










At the moment I have a guitar with a reglued bridge on my work table and since the chair is on hold until I buy some wood, I decided to do something small. I've had a new set of seven brad point bits for over a year and they've lived on my drill press table, just scattered about. Today I decided to build a wooden case for them out of scrap wood. The photo is of he glue up. I'll be adding a hinged wooden lid to add to the 'looks-like-a-10-year-old-made-this' charm.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Jesus Cradle*

Last year I promised my pastor that I'd make 2 manger cradles for the baby Jesus. Why two? Well, the one we have is a little rickety and our preschool borrows it to rehearse their Christmas program. That gets a little inconvenient when the display is outside.

Here's the first of 2 in glue-up.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Guess What I'm Making Now*










Guess what I'm making now. All the parts are shown in the photo. The only hint I'll give is that it's by the request of my wife and it's NOT a shop project. Any Guesses? I should be posting this project tomorrow during our snow event. (Unless of course we lose power.)

EDIT: The dowel has not been cut yet. It's a pointed skewer, also known as a poorboy's 3/16 in. dowel.

EDIT II: It's a tripod mount for an ipod. See the project here: [link]


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to say what this will be. I don't see a bolt, yet there is a nut. I'm guessing the point on the dowel will provide a low friction pivot point, but none of the remaining parts look to be rotating parts.
Guess I'll just have to wait and see what this is. Tomorrow then …....


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oldtool*, The dowel is still just raw material. I haven't cut it to length. It's a skewer. That's why it has a point.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the rubber bands part of the project or just holding things in place while the glue dries?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Rob*, The rubber bands are just holding things while the glue dries. I actually think I have a problem. I think I'm going to need to drill 3 holes, add a length of metal rod and a thumb screw to make this come out right. The rubber bands would work for a make do, but I need to fancy this up since it's for the wife.

If I have to stay with what's in the photo, then the rubber bands are then part of it, but not as they are currently seen.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it hold a cookbook open?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*mpounders*, No. Too domestic. The 'H' word in your question is getting close though.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll guess some kind of music maker (H-harp?)


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Candy*, You're way off. It's the 'H' word he used, not just the letter.

I had an inspiration during supper. I'll have to use a rubber band for now, but eventually I'll replace it with a small spring.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's rubber bands? I thought it was string….

So it's NOT a garrote?
.









.
.
.WHEW! What a relief!
.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JoeinGA*, Nah, I threw my garrote out after I got that table done for my church.

Turns out I won't need the rubber band at all. I'm going to use a pair of modified safety pins for the spring I need.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Candy*, You re way off.
> - Dave Rutan


So what else is new?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scarf holder?


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A LARGE WOODEN BADGER!

HOW ABOUT A ROTISSERIE?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Scarf holder?
> 
> - CFrye


(I never noticed we could quote before!)

Technically anything can be a scarf holder. ;-)


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> A LARGE WOODEN BADGER!
> 
> HOW ABOUT A ROTISSERIE?
> 
> - Rick Bailey


It's a SMALL wooden badger! JUST KIDDING!

I'm wondering how surprised you'll all be tomorrow. I just have to add the springs and put the finish on tomorrow. I ended up only adding 1 small piece of wood to what you see in the photo (aside from the safety pin springs), no metal or thumb screw.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> A LARGE WOODEN BADGER!
> 
> HOW ABOUT A ROTISSERIE?
> 
> ...


OK the Monty Python and the Holy Grail thing didn't work,
Springs? I got nut-tin.

I'll check back in the morning.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a tripod mount for an ipod. See the project here: [link]


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Dave10 said:


> *Guess What I'm Making Now*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the funniest looking Badger I've ever seen. ;-}
Nice work Dave, smart on you.
Best,
Rick


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Measure Before and After Cutting*










Making a divider insert for my daughter's bookshelf, I measured how big it needed to be and cut the pieces on the TS. I cut interlocking slots on the router table so they would fit together. After I put the pieces together I decided to check it and… *DOH*! it's an inch too short in the length! No idea* how I managed that because I definitely measured the distance between the blade and the fence.


Having just written that I think I know. I think the length was my first cut and I had to improvise a fence. I didn't actually measure it! I forgot the ruler on my table saw is about an inch off because it only reads correct with the fence! Dang!

Well, I had fun cutting up the scrap sheet of fiber board.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Measure Before and After Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I can pull this one out of the fire. I need an inch and I wanted to put something on each end for support. I'm going to try kerfing a piece of 3/4 inch for each end. That should add the inch I need.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Measure Before and After Cutting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do it, Dave. And make it look like you planned it!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Saved!*










It was a feature, not a flaw!

I added support ends on the cubby insert and that added a total of 1 inch to the length. The project is saved! Except for the ends the project is made from fiber board which is only finished on one side. I plan on painting it to match the shelf it will live in.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Saved!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice recovery from a minor faux pas. That is what is so great about woodworking, it always presents a new challenge to prove how ingenious the woodworker is.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Saved!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Feature" ... good one …

Gotta use that


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Bird Casket*

[Finished project here]

I find myself building a casket for one of our pet birds that passed yesterday. The box itself is straight forward enough, but the stumbling block I had was how to close it. While an ash urn is usually closed from the bottom, a casket closes from the top. It took me some thinking, but I finally figured out that I need to hinge the lid and create a way to fasten it shut without going overboard. I'll be creating my own hinges from wood blocks and a length of brass rod. The closure will be done via a single wood screw on the side.

I debated filming the process, but decided not to go there. I'm taking a few photos as I go which I'll include when I post this as a project.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Those Chairs and my Clamps*










I decided to start cutting the parts for two of the ten chairs I plan on building to match the conference table I made last year. In the photo above you can see the parts cut out and ready for some milling, sanding and assembling. I'm also filming this process. I cut the 3 inch wide lengths out of a 1×12. As I was ripping, I encountered my first ever 'pinch.' The wood closed around the blade and riving knife to the point where I couldn't even try to push it through. The blade kept spinning, but the wood wouldn't budge. Because I forgot the handy tip about putting in a wedge to expand the kerf, I opted to lower the blade and basically make the cut, little by little like a ever deepening dado.










Mainly because it bothered me and I had the hardware to do it, I spent yesterday upgrading all but 4 of my homemade bar clamps with superior movable stops. I just need to upgrade the 4 four-footers and eventually upgrade all the screw heads from 1/4 inch eyebolts to 3/8 inch threaded rod. In the photo above, the bar clamp at the top has the old style movable stop, the ones below it are upgraded and can now even be doubled up on the pegs! More room for clamps!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Chairs and a 2x4 Xylophone Experiment*










[*Above*] I'm still slowly working on the first two of ten chairs I'll be building. 'll blame the filming for slowing me down. One of the backs has a flaw in it, chip out from my router and I'm trying to fix it with sawdust and glue. three tries so far. he photo shows the two chairs nested one n the other (a feature!) and the two backs. A third back is in the bending clamp. I also now have some data on materials:

From 2 1"x12"x8' I can get the frame parts for 3 chairs. 
From 1 24"x48" sheet of 1/2" plywood I can get 3 seat pieces.
From 1 24"x48" sheet of 3/16" plywood I can get strips to make 3 backs.

I'll end up with some small yet useful scraps from this project!

[Below] I have this idea where I may be able to make a toy xylophone from a 2×4. It's an experiment, but I have hopes. So far it's working. I cut some keys out today, cutting an arch from the back, and they do have different tones. You'll hear more about this if the prototype works adequately.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Repairing the Gilligig*










The whirligig that I made for my daughter has proved to be a high maintenance toy. It's my fault really, because I thought I could get away with using normal everyday plywood for the wings. Well, they delaminated and ended up not working, looking very funny and then the brass shaft broke. What you see in the photo is actually the wreckage of the third set of wings I've made. This time I'm going to use pressure treated solid lumber for the wings and that should fix that.

PS. Yes, I realize the last post of the current project has not been posted as a finished project. Stuff got in my way, (model railroad show and yard work mainly.) It's hobby, not a schedule.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Repairing the Gilligig*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a never ending journey. The trick is to enjoy the journey. Have fun, Dave!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Two at Once*










In this photo you can see the two things I'm currently working on. On the left, I'm re-habbing my very first whirligig. The paint needs refreshing and I've replaced the bow arm of the fiddler.

On the right there are 4 coasters that fit together like a jigsaw puzzle to become a trivet.

(I'm also painting our old rusty wheelbarrow, but that's outside.)

No big shakes.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*The Catch of the Day*

I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Dave10 said:


> *The Catch of the Day*
> 
> I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.


Let me guess, ramps so that you can get so air on your skate board?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Catch of the Day*
> 
> I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.





> Let me guess, ramps so that you can get so air on your skate board?
> 
> - greg48


Nope. You have 2 more guesses.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Dave10 said:


> *The Catch of the Day*
> 
> I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.


Ok, one of those wind spinner thingies?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Catch of the Day*
> 
> I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.












Any help? And no, it's not a cutting board, but that's not so far off from what it will be.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *The Catch of the Day*
> 
> I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.


Cheese slicer?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Catch of the Day*
> 
> I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.


These two pics should explain things, but I actually have something I need to do before I cut these out. This is sort of an experiment.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *The Catch of the Day*
> 
> I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.


Coasters? What are the diagonal cuts for?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *The Catch of the Day*
> 
> I'm doing some glue ups for a few small projects using all the wedges I cut from the chair legs.














> Coasters? What are the diagonal cuts for?
> 
> - CFrye


Inlays. Two are bamboo and one walnut. I was thinking they'd add some interest to the pine.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Irons in the Fire*

How many projects in progress can you find in this photo? I'll post the answer later.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Dave10 said:


> *Irons in the Fire*
> 
> How many projects in progress can you find in this photo? I'll post the answer later.


Project #1 - clean the shop?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Irons in the Fire*
> 
> How many projects in progress can you find in this photo? I'll post the answer later.





> Project #1 - clean the shop?
> 
> - greg48


Well, the bench and table saw are messy, but the rest of the shop isn't bad at all, considering the normal chaos.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Irons in the Fire*
> 
> How many projects in progress can you find in this photo? I'll post the answer later.


I see 8 different possibilities.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Irons in the Fire*
> 
> How many projects in progress can you find in this photo? I'll post the answer later.


11? Some could be jigs?


----------



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

Dave10 said:


> *Irons in the Fire*
> 
> How many projects in progress can you find in this photo? I'll post the answer later.


About half as many as I currently have going.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Irons in the Fire*
> 
> How many projects in progress can you find in this photo? I'll post the answer later.












By the numbers:

1. a cane.

2. pine napkin rings.

3. oak napkin rings.

4. five oven rack tools.

5. (red) holder for a set of maple coasters.

6. holder for set of oak coasters.

Anything else you see is either a jig or clutter. Now I'm off to finish those projects.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Next Step?*










Forgive the photo from my phone (though it IS right side up!) I'm on the fence as to what to do with this project and am seeking suggestions.

The letters are not glued on yet.

1) I'm thinking of either gluing the letters on as shown and finishing the piece with spray lacquer. I hesitate because I think the woods used will pretty much all look the same.

2) My other thought is to paint everything black, sand the faces of the frame and the letters and then glue the letters on. This would be a bit dramatic, but might also hide a few flaws in the letters.

Thoughts?

[EDIT] Here's how this turned out. [link]


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Next Step?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea of painting everything black, then sanding the letters and frame. It'll really highlight them, and they'll look like they're "floating" in space, so to speak.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Next Step?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wife just got home and she agrees that leaving it plain vanilla looks bad.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Next Step?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's how this turned out. [link]


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Gotta be a better way?*










Somewhere in this jumble of clamps you will see a small live edge picture frame. I think I'll be making a jig to clamp these as have 5 more to make.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Gotta be a better way?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe try a ratchet strap. I've had good luck clamping some odd shaped things with those before.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Gotta be a better way?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is that the live edge is acting like a quarter round, so a strap can't get any purchase. I have an idea from my model railroading days that may work. We used to build little structures out of plastic sheet. To keep the square while gluing we'd put the structure on the glass of a picture frame, in the corner. That would square two sides at least. Now I have an idea…


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Dave10 said:


> *Gotta be a better way?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Build the center square. Cover w/lexan 1/2" in from clamping edge. Band clamp will hold since jig keeps pieces flat. Use band (or pad) wider than frame thickness so band will wrap any shaped edge.

M


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Gotta be a better way?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












This is what I came up with.

Full description here: [link]


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Playing with Marbles*










Just got the basic parts cut for a marble automata ala Steve Good. I guess it's supposed to be a scroll saw project, but to me it's easier with the big old saw.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Charging Station*










A peek at where I'm at. Not glued yet. It's posing for this shot using shallow dadoes and 2 clamps.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Charging Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The finished project is posted here. [link]


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Any Guesses?*










I should have this project complete in a day or two. Anyone want to guess what it is?

The finished project is here! [link]


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's easy, it's a turntable for sculpting clay.
When you you send out the prize money?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hose reel….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mini umbrella table.


----------



## hokiejz (Jun 17, 2016)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go with hose reel.
Or maybe exercise apparatus for a marmot.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Hose reel….
> 
> - DIYaholic


You hit it right in the head! It's a hose reel made from pallet wood. Very rustic, too!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Mini umbrella table.
> 
> - CFrye


That's a creative guess.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I m gonna go with hose reel.
> Or maybe exercise apparatus for a marmot.
> 
> - hokiejz


Marmot trap/exercise device is going on my list soon. Shame I was town bred. They might be good eatin'


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Oh that s easy, it s a turntable for sculpting clay.
> When you you send out the prize money?
> 
> - jbay


SurPRIZE! There ain't no prize, but each day is a gift.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durn. I was gonna guess a wheel barrow. Like maybe a planter for the yard


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Hose reel….
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> ...


I see how you are….....!

I was gonna guess hose reel, but just because I'm late to the party, I'm not gonna get credit!

Well, I'll let ya off the hook this time-but next time there's gonna be heck to pay!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaa….Hooo…..
I WON!!!
Oh.. wait….
NO prize…. means nothing to win….
Guess that just means I was right!!!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Yaaa….Hooo…..
> I WON!!!
> Oh.. wait….
> NO prize…. means nothing to win….
> ...


Being right can be a prize. ;-)


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Any Guesses?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The finished project is done! [link]


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Bathroom shelf rehab*

I think I've been using this particular series function wrong. I'm going to try it this way and see how it goes.

This is a rehab of a shelf I built way back when. Follow along if you like, by watching this post. When I'm done I'll post it as a finished project with appropriate details.

We are currently freshening up our bathroom which gave me the opportunity to remove this shelf and give it some TLC.



















[*Above*] This gives you an idea of where I'm starting. I'll post my progress as replies to this post, so watch this thread if you want to keep up with it.

The project is posted here: [link]


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dave10 said:


> *Bathroom shelf rehab*
> 
> I think I've been using this particular series function wrong. I'm going to try it this way and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Looks great from here, Dave. What are your plans for it?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Bathroom shelf rehab*
> 
> I think I've been using this particular series function wrong. I'm going to try it this way and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Good question!










[*Above*] I'm adding doors to hide the contents of the two middle shelves. I had pieces already cut out for this purpose, but for some reason they were a bit too short, so I glued a narrow strip to one of the panels.



















[*Above*] Instead of buying hinges, I'm using brass pins. Here I'm drilling a hole in the end of the door. Then install the pins.










[*Above*] Now I'm drilling the receiving hole for the pins in the body of the shelf unit. A brass washer will keep it from rubbing on the wood.










[*Above*] A little block of wood also gets a hole to hold the bottom door pins. I use two washers as a spacer and to reduce friction.










[*Above*] The doors are on and ready for paint. I'm going to add knobs and do a few other things so stay tuned.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Bathroom shelf rehab*
> 
> I think I've been using this particular series function wrong. I'm going to try it this way and see how it goes.
> 
> ...












Here I've glued on a piece on the top shelf. I'm doing this to add proper hanging hardware.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Bathroom shelf rehab*
> 
> I think I've been using this particular series function wrong. I'm going to try it this way and see how it goes.
> 
> ...












And here my helper has put some primer on the new parts.

(I can explain)


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Bathroom shelf rehab*
> 
> I think I've been using this particular series function wrong. I'm going to try it this way and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Well, not the usual format of blog posts!! Though it's probably more efficient keeping them all in one post.

Anyway, the cabinet is looking great! I was going to suggest using frosted glass panels in the doors, to add a bit of elegance, but you've almost got the project done already! So never mind….....!

Looking forward to the finished cabinet!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Bathroom shelf rehab*
> 
> I think I've been using this particular series function wrong. I'm going to try it this way and see how it goes.
> 
> ...


The project is posted here: [link]


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Triangle desk*










Just to assure both of my fans that I'm still around, I'm posting this peek of what I'm currently working on. It's that standing desk that I mentioned in a previous blog entry. It will sit on the corner of a desk top, thus it's triangular. The ribs you see are to allow adjustability in case the user breaks their lleg and has to sit instead of stand. I guess it would also work if they used a high stool. If you look on the left side of the picture you can see the platforms for the keyboard and monitor. I figure I have a week to go on this yet. My last delay was figuring out where/how to place the mouse pad table.

FYI in this photo the desk is on it's side. I was gluing the ribs on.

All will be clear when I post the project. Paciencu!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Triangle desk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The ribs you see are to allow adjustability in case the user breaks their lleg and has to sit instead of stand.",
Wow, is it common for leg breaks to occur when using your stand?
Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Triangle desk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just sounds better than (fill in debilitating injury of your choice). Our bank teller broke an ankle once and was out for months. I'm also not a fan of furniture that is custom made for an individual. I like adjustability.

Since my spell checker keeps underlining 'adjustability' in red, I'll share this fun fact: The word for adjustability in Esperanto is: 'ĝustigebleco.'


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave10 said:


> *Triangle desk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, the top rests on one of the ribs?


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Triangle desk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like that.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Triangle desk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm gonna have to see how this turns out! (In case I break my leg, ya know….!)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Triangle desk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I broke my finger roller blading once, 
Whats that got to do with woodworking I hear you say? well it got caught in a wooden picket fence, as I was speeding by, I accidently stumbled and in it went, which caused me to stop reasonably quickly I might add.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Triangle desk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the finished project here [link]


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Glue-up du jour*










Oh no! Dave might post a project soon!


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Picture frame glue-up*










Project to follow soon.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Dave10 said:


> *Picture frame glue-up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, interest piqued … I'll be following.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*A very special experimental clamp*

And tomorrow I'll post this after I get a photo of it in action.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Probably pretty boring*










I'll likely post this later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*I can hardly contain myself!*










A box, but what's it for?

See the finished project here [link]


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dave10 said:


> *I can hardly contain myself!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To put some of the mess on your table in, but hey I need 3 of them so will watch with interest.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Dave10 said:


> *I can hardly contain myself!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look big enough to hold your clamps…


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *I can hardly contain myself!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Doesn t look big enough to hold your clamps…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That reminds me, I do need to make a sort of clamp chest for work. My metal tool box isn't quite big enough. That would be a good use for some of my pallet wood. I'll add it to the list!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *I can hardly contain myself!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To hide your bourbon from the wife…........!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Dave10 said:


> *I can hardly contain myself!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One project leads to another. Seems to be the way.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *I can hardly contain myself!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> One project leads to another. Seems to be the way.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Sometimes it certainly seems that way.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Drawers*










Okay, it's a shop project, but it's for where I work. I should have it done by Monday. I'm happy to learn my table saw and router still work.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dave10 said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET ER DONE!!! LOL


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you could use some help in the workshop? https://www.lumberjocks.com/RebecaLynn


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Workbench*










The top for my workbench is almost all glued up.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

*Something like a viol da gamba*

I'm currently building what I call a 'box da gamba' I finally finished carving the neck and should be building the body.

Is there any interest in seeing the creation process or should I wait till she's finished?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Dave10 said:


> *Something like a viol da gamba*
> 
> I'm currently building what I call a 'box da gamba' I finally finished carving the neck and should be building the body.
> 
> Is there any interest in seeing the creation process or should I wait till she's finished?


I'd be interested. Hope others are too.

How many strings, and how are you planning to tune it?


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Something like a viol da gamba*
> 
> I'm currently building what I call a 'box da gamba' I finally finished carving the neck and should be building the body.
> 
> Is there any interest in seeing the creation process or should I wait till she's finished?


I am always interested in any woodworking process, I can always learn something new, or a different approach to working the wood.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Something like a viol da gamba*
> 
> I'm currently building what I call a 'box da gamba' I finally finished carving the neck and should be building the body.
> 
> Is there any interest in seeing the creation process or should I wait till she's finished?





> I'd be interested. Hope others are too.
> 
> How many strings, and how are you planning to tune it?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


The customer wants a 7 string:

A1, D2, G2, C3, E3, A3, D4


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Something like a viol da gamba*
> 
> I'm currently building what I call a 'box da gamba' I finally finished carving the neck and should be building the body.
> 
> Is there any interest in seeing the creation process or should I wait till she's finished?





> I am always interested in any woodworking process, I can always learn something new, or a different approach to working the wood.
> 
> - Oldtool


I'll start posting my progress then. I may have as much as a month before reaching the end. It mostly depends on how much 'billable' work I get at work. I am getting paid for this instrument, but since I'm teaching myself as I go, he is being very patient.

However, another of my co-workers likes seeing what I'm doing and may commission a one of these for himself. My second one will likely have a higher price, but not sky high.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dave10 said:


> *Something like a viol da gamba*
> 
> I'm currently building what I call a 'box da gamba' I finally finished carving the neck and should be building the body.
> 
> Is there any interest in seeing the creation process or should I wait till she's finished?


I always enjoy following your blogs. I rarely comment, but do read every one…


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Dave10 said:


> *Something like a viol da gamba*
> 
> I'm currently building what I call a 'box da gamba' I finally finished carving the neck and should be building the body.
> 
> Is there any interest in seeing the creation process or should I wait till she's finished?





> I always enjoy following your blogs. I rarely comment, but do read every one…
> 
> - sras


For that, I thank you. There's nothing more frustrating than thinking you're only talking into the wind.


----------

